# breeding question



## dragonfishermen (Jul 26, 2006)

umm who bites who first do the male bite the female when he want to mate???


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

hard to say its going to be the same fish every time but i used to notice the male getting horny first and kinda push the girl around..... just letting her know i guess but yeah i dont think theres an answer for your question could be wrong tho. Good luck man


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that they both bite at each other.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> hard to say its going to be the same fish every time but i used to notice the male getting horny first and kinda push the girl around..... just letting her know i guess but yeah i dont think theres an answer for your question could be wrong tho. Good luck man


I would have to agree.This has been the case in my tank anyway.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I would have to agree.This has been the case in my tank anyway.


X2


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

X3 :nod:


----------

